# Nissan maxima 1995 acceleration problems



## Joker89 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey I have a nissan maxima 95 model 5 spd manual, I have had a problem with it for awhile now where I would try and accelerate and it wouldn go past 2 and a half revs or jus lose acceleration all togethor and stall. Sometimes snaps,out of it but it always comes back.. Have taken it to mechanic and he says he cant find whats wrong. 

Also just recently started the car and both handbrake and battery lights wher on shortly after it died so I put fully chaged battery in it thinking it was just the altenator cause the battery is fine, but the battery drained in less than 15 minute drive home using no stereo windows or anything any advice is really appreciated thankyou


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

http://www.nissanforums.com/a33-2000-2003-chassis/88455-mass-airflow-meter-sensor.html


----------

